# DSI Filter?



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

My Lowrance Elite-5 DSI came with a DSI filter. Installation seems pretty straight-forward. My questions are...
1. What does it do?
2. Do I need it?


I have this installed on my kayak with a 12v battery. I've used it a few times already and feel that it works fine.

Can someone enlighten me? Thanks in advance and much appreciated!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure but I believe it filters out ignition noise.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Basically the filter helps filter out other electrical current that would be in a normal power boat and other vibrations that would interfere with the picture. I normally do not put them on unless needed.


----------

